# Behringer Gear?



## robgb (Dec 20, 2017)

I remember years ago when I used a lot of outboard gear, Behringer products were disparaged by many people. I had a few of their units and thought they were great and reasonably priced and could never understand the hate. Does this still go on or has the Behringer "reputation" gotten better?


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2017)

You should go to Gearslutz to get an idea 
I understand some audio users think Behringer has upped its game with its digital consoles, for instance. And the Deepmind synth has not failed to the hype.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 20, 2017)

I think back in the day Behringer got a reputation of ripping of other companies, for example, Mackie's consoles. And that reputation has somehow stuck with them.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

When Behringer bought T.C. Group it inherited the Midas design team. They have designed and manufactured some very Pro equipment for Behringer such as The X-Touch Fader series, Midas mixing consoles, Pultec EQ clones, Deepmind 12 analog synth, etc. In that same time span they had opened a dedicated pro line manufacturing line so any products like that I recommend.

Now comes word that there manufacturing site is again moving to a different location so there is some uncertainty what that will actually mean.

Additionally some people are hearing that Behringer will soon go to a direct purchasing model (unconfirmed yet as far as I know) bypassing dealers.

There cheaper products can be hit or miss tbh. I always look elsewhere. although there are a few bargains like there 8 channel adat mic pre for $100.


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> There cheaper products can be hit or miss tbh. I always look elsewhere. although there are a few bargains like there 8 channel adat mic pre for $100.


I've had the Mini Mon monitor amp (50$) turned on 24/7 for 8 yrs and it's still working! (Hope I don't jinx it..)
I also have the 4 chan Headphone amp , a Euorack, and they're all working fine for a good 10yrs.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 20, 2017)

I have two Behringer 1602 line mixers for all my hardware synths. They kind of suck. Bad channels mostly. If course I bought them used and only paid $70 for one of them. Still, you get what you pay for. 

Off topic, what is the best way to feed 15 hardware synths into an 8 channel Scarlett 1820i?


----------



## sazema (Dec 20, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Off topic, what is the best way to feed 15 hardware synths into an 8 channel Scarlett 1820i?


Maybe something like this: 
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MX400


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

Darren,

1) A quality patchbay. You can patch in the desired instrument to your interface.

2) A used Mackie 3204 rack mount Line mixer (Ebay). 

3) A Used Speck Xtramix (Ebay)

4) Allen & Heath ZED Series Mixer http://www.allen-heath.com/key-series/zed-series/

5) MOTU 16 or 24 input interfaces. http://motu.com/products





dpasdernick said:


> Off topic, what is the best way to feed 15 hardware synths into an 8 channel Scarlett 1820i?


----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 20, 2017)

that's hilarious.

But seriously. A patch bay. Like this: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...sw7pmRfcXOE_tdbIeP_jGiyVHfmu_eNRoCprgQAvD_BwE


----------



## robgb (Dec 21, 2017)

YaniDee said:


> I also have the 4 chan Headphone amp


I'm still using it and love it.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I think back in the day Behringer got a reputation of ripping of other companies, for example, Mackie's consoles. And that reputation has somehow stuck with them.



they still do that sometimes. like the model D synth. its just a blatant lets make some quick cheap chinese knockoff and sell it. at around the same time they released the deep mind synths which even though they borrow a lot from old roland synth, they added on top of that and made some cool extra features and design. and it turned out to be a cool synth. so grabbing an existing design dn building on top of that and creating their own marketing etc was very cool. but just making a knockoff model D. calling it model D, adding the same colors etc and saying marketing wise "analog classic" etc then its ... hmm kinda cheap move imo. but this topic is huge in another post and in gearltuz.
some cheap stuff does help musicians. like their patch bays etc. i also got a preamp from them a long time ago and remember it was ok and then it got noisy and unusable. so quality is not the best. so its a hit or miss with qc.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 24, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> When Behringer bought T.C. Group it inherited the Midas design team. They have designed and manufactured some very Pro equipment for Behringer such as The X-Touch Fader series, Midas mixing consoles, Pultec EQ clones, Deepmind 12 analog synth, etc. In that same time span they had opened a dedicated pro line manufacturing line so any products like that I recommend.
> 
> Now comes word that there manufacturing site is again moving to a different location so there is some uncertainty what that will actually mean.
> 
> ...



I had an X32r and WiFi congestion was terrible, FX Sucked.
Upgraded to the Midas 32 and it’s a whole cut above as far as signal quality, etc.

All MIDI Controllers are top shelf going back to the BCF/BCR 2000s.
The ADA8000 was barely passable, the ADA8200 is much better.
If you want a great ADAT Converter that can be looped in and out using all I/Os simultaneously get the DC Coupled Mod by Black Lion Audio.
TOC is 650-700 after modification but is on par w/ units cost and functionality of a 2000 dollar unit.
DM12 depends on unit. Mine jumped octaves after a few hours of editing and I sent it back.
Silent fan doesn’t keep the unit cool, but it did perform well.
I just got nervous programming it and it suffered from heat disappation.

But the best bang for a buck digital mixer with iPad/Android control is the M32.
It records live really well too.
Lots of 4000 dollar mixers, even analog have bad crosstalk when running near good sized Arrays and lighting gear.
Not so with the M32.

Hit and miss through experience with Behringer, but I think the synths they plan on releasing might be incredible deals for discrete Audio.
I’m bored with emulations in software and hardware remakes, but really interested in the CAT.
I used the real CAT and a Voyetra 8 once when our gear was sent to the wrong airport.
I thought they were the fattest synths, like a polyphonic Moog 100.

Hope Ulli scores big.
He’s always trying to help performers and composers.
You’re bound to have a few lemons to get the jewels.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 24, 2017)

The X32 served us very well for what we needed it for. For the majority of gigs I did it held up great. 

That got replaced with an M32 and the difference between 'Midas designed' (and Behringer built) preamps in the x32 and actual Midas preamps in the M32 is noticable. The drivers for the M32 worked seamlesslywhilst the X32 was a pain. 

The ADA8200 is still one of their better pieces of gear.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 26, 2017)

My experiences with Behringer gear have been uniformly bad. That might be unfortunate, but it certainly has soured me on the entire company. Friends and I all tried a bunch of their gear when they first entered the marketplace. It was poorly thought out, and poorly executed. I mean how is it possible to make a poor copy of a decent mixer? The "B" version had even less headroom than the original. And it was made of such cheap parts that I was nervous to take it anywhere.

Time passes, they acquire TC, Midas, et. al., things should be better.

And I suppose they are a little better, but not enough for me to spend a lot of time investigating everything they release.

The new preamplifiers, the ones branded as Midas, are better than a lot of the competition, but they sound nothing like Midas, and again suffer from insufficient headroom. This is not rocket science, they should be able to get at least that part right.

I have also heard the rumors that they are going to move manufacturing somewhere cheaper. No idea if that is true.

I don't know if Uli is trying to help musicians with small budgets, or trying to buy a bigger yacht. I just know that I have yet to be impressed, at least in a positive way.


----------

